

Redavel - Minimalistic Redis Client For PHP - laravel
http://github.com/taylorotwell/redavel

======
tabbyjabby
Sorry, but why not just use phpredis? We heavily use Redis + PHP, and phpredis
already seems to be a fairly minimalist interpretation, in the sense that it
doesn't attempt to implement commands that Redis doesn't support. It's also
written as a C extension, which makes it, to my knowledge, the faster PHP
Redis client out there.

Also, using magic methods tends to be about 3x slower than a normal function
call, AFAIK.

------
tabbyjabby
Also, your client doesn't support pipelining, which is a nice feature for any
Redis client.

